# Algae Problems...any tips?



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello all and thanks for any help you can give!

My 75 gallon tank is having major algae issues lately. We do have a lot of windows in our home and I know that is part of the problem, but cannot be fixed. Was thinking that maybe switching to sand instead of gravel would make it easier to clean? I'm attaching pics....this is after I've cleaned the algae off of the glass, that's why there is a clean line across the front. Any suggestions?

Home to: 5 Blackskirt tetras; 2 Upside down catfish; 1 beautiful male betta; 1 male guppy & 5 female guppies. 

Thanks,

Debbie


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Windows can cause some of the issue,but how long do you run your lights for?
With no live plants you(or your fish) don't need the light on at all.Turning it on only when you are watching them may help.Live plants probly wouldn't hurt either.
How often do you change water and how much?Any of the nutrients;ammonia,nitrIte or nitrAtes can encourage algae.
Looks pretty brown(diatoms).How long has tank been set up?


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

Lights are on about 12 hrs/day. This tank has been set up 1 yr. We had a 45 gallon that we transferred to this tank a year ago (had the other tank 1 1/2 yrs.). I was doing water changes every week, about 15 %, but the algae would start one day after water change & I went to 2 weeks with a glass cleaning in between. It's definitely brown in color. Have to get this under control


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Aquariums should not get sunlight. Limited time only artificial light. About 8 hours. Thus, it will get better.

Diatoms are actually a sign of too dark to light. Perhaps it should be made ​​brighter.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Why do you need lights on 12 hours a day?
I run mine about 6 hours max. 

Also cut down on feeding and do more water changes......the water is rich in nutrients.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Excess light and too low volume or frequency of water changes are the issue IMO.You're feeding the algae what it wants.Higher volume water changes every week and light only when you are looking at fish,or a timer for 6 hours like Brian said.
Fish really don't like light.I used to run mine all the time(hard habbit for me to break) ,but my tank is really better(in every way) with less light.


----------



## Donna120 (Dec 7, 2013)

I recently found some algae starting on my 55 gallon tank so I did a 24 hour blackout. I kept the lights off and covered the entire tank with a blanket. Depending on how much algae you have, you may need to keep it covered two or three days. The fish don't need light and they will be fine without food for a couple days.
Once it's under control you can deal with the lighting problem.


----------

